# Apple Mail très très lent



## crazy_c0vv (30 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour

J'utilise 3 comptes gmails dans Apple Mail. Deux de ces comptes sont très chargés (3000 mails reçus chacun, 1500 envoyés pour l'un). 
J'en utilise un troisième mais celui-ci est très récent et donc peut chargé (15 mails )

Ma config :
Macbook Unibody Aluminium, C2D 2ghz, 8gb de ram, SSD 128 Go Crucial M4.
Mac OS X Mountain Lion

Donc en gros, Apple Mail est très lent. Ca lui prend parfois plusieurs secondes pour afficher un mail que j'ai déjà lu, idem si je change des options sur les comptes, le logiciel se bloque parfois quelques secondes. Quand j'écris du texte, le curseur se bloque, plus rien napparaît, même si je continue d'écrire. Puis soudainement tout apparaît d'un seul coup.

Bref, il m'est devenu très pénible d'utiliser ce logiciel. Avant je n'avais que deux comptes gmail, les deux plus gros, et je pense que c'était plus performant. Or j'ai besoin de ces 3 comptes. 
Y a t-il une limite au nombre de comptes qu'on peut avoir dans Mail ? De plus je vais faire du télétravail pendant un mois prochainement, et je vais donc ajouter un compte exchange dans Mail. 

Merci d'avance si vous avez une piste !


----------



## Sly54 (30 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai plusieurs comptes Mail dont certains avec plus de 12000 messages (!), sans lenteur

Peut être devrais tu essayer de _Reconstruire_ (menu BAL)


----------



## crazy_c0vv (30 Novembre 2012)

Hello

Merci pour la réponse 

J'ai essayé la reconstruction mais ça n'a pas eu l'air de faire grand chose.

Par contre j'ai rebooté la machine et bizarrement ça va mieux maintenant ! Ca faisait tellement longtemps que je ne me rappelle plus depuis quand je ne l'avais pas fait... un mois ou deux au moins


----------



## plarry (31 Mars 2013)

Thread un peu ancien mais, si ça peut servir à d'autres, une procédure simple et souvent très efficace est donnée sur osms.fr (http://www.opensourcemacsoftware.org/astuces/accelerer-mail-mac.html)


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mars 2013)

plarry a dit:


> Thread un peu ancien mais, si ça peut servir à d'autres, une procédure simple et souvent très efficace est donnée sur osms.fr (http://www.opensourcemacsoftware.org/astuces/accelerer-mail-mac.html)


tout à fait

 manip connue
 manip dite " virer  envelope"  pour forcer une indexation 100% neuve
et évoquée depuis longtemps
 ( y a 7 pages de résultats macg  évoquant de près ou de loin  cette manip, aaah si les gens cherchaient avant de créer des fils , les archives et le web  sont une mine de solutions)
--
en passant 
pas besoin de Terminal ( qui peut faire peur , parfois à juste titre)

faisable *sans* passer par le Terminal , en virant le fichier à la main


----------



## PDD (1 Avril 2013)

plarry a dit:


> Thread un peu ancien mais, si ça peut servir à d'autres, une procédure simple et souvent très efficace est donnée sur osms.fr (http://www.opensourcemacsoftware.org/astuces/accelerer-mail-mac.html)


Merci du rappel...j'avais oublié ce truc...


----------



## Jacques L (2 Avril 2013)

Et Onyx ne fait-il pas ça dans "automation"? :mouais:


----------



## mpr (29 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour pour relancer le post qui a trouvé la solution, Plarry renvoie sur un lien mais pas effectif pour Maverick?
merci


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2014)

mpr a dit:


> Bonjour pour relancer le post qui a trouvé la solution, Plarry renvoie sur un lien mais pas effectif pour Maverick?
> merci


relire la reponse 5

plus de 7 pages de  listes de resultat en parlent déjà , depuis un bail , tous OS récents , y compris 10.9


----------



## mpr (30 Janvier 2014)

merci


----------



## Ds_le_moulin (25 Juillet 2018)

Je déterre ce post.
J'ai un problème général de lenteur, mais je pense que c'est en partie lié à l'application mail :
J'ai OS 10.8.5 et le compteur de mail est à 20'000 reçu et 6'000 envoyé. (j'efface à mesure et envoie un certain nombre de mail avec le téléphone.)

Bref, je pense qu'il faut que j'allège tout ça. La manip de la réponse nr. 4 est faite. Aide pas vraiment. 

J'ai bien cherché dans bibliothèque, mais le système que classification me laisse songeur. 

J'aimerai bien que ce mac accélère la cadence, mais j'aimerai aussi garder une trace de ces mails. J'ai fait des sauvegardes TimeMachine. Est-ce que je peux tous les supprimer (A partir de l'application ) et les retrouver au besoin sur mon disque de sauvegarde ?

D'autre idées ?

Merci d'avance !


----------

